# Tree Stump



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

A friend of mine was putting on a play, Hansel and Gretal...yahh. Anyway they needed a tree stump prop and asked for some help. I was given a step stool and 2 cans of Great Stuff. Luckily I hold onto all kinds of crap so I knew I would find something in my garage.

So I first started with some old paneling, did I mention I hold onto everything? I cut a shape I found stump worthy and replicated that 3 times. Sandwiched the wood together with a little liquid nails. I would've used some plywood but had none the size I needed. Next I grabbed some 2x4 scraps and cut them to the length of the bottom of the bench and screwed the wood to the base and the stool to the wood. I had some left over sono-tube that I cut to size and sliced so I could wrap it around the stool. When I got it in position I tacked it to the stool, its a plastic jobby, with some wood screws. Next I used some pink foam just to bulk up some of the sides a bit. Now was the fun part, Great Stuff! I ended up using both cans but I'm sure if I used a little more of my pink scraps I couldve got by with one. Ahh whatever. Foam dried I started carving. Huge mess! Next step, paper mache. I used less than a roll of paper towels. I only wanted to seal the stump and give a little texture. Now when I do mache I just go straight up elmers mixed with some wood glue. Moving on. Took about a full day for the glue to dry. My favorite part is the paint-up. I had some oops brown so I used that as a base. It was between medium and dark. Once dried I did a white dry-brush. For the top I used a teddy bear brown, who names this stuff? Followed with the brown for cracks and junk.

Think that about covers it. This was a fairly quick job and pretty easy. I still plan on maybe a wash of paint or two just to add a little more life. I also plan on taking a couple shots with my real camera instead of the phone shots.

Hope you like it.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I will take this idea and run with in my next haunt. I'll need to build a lot of trees!

Nice work my man!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job, looks good! It will probably steal the show!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Most folks wouldn't have thought about adding the realistic rings on the top of the stump, but that really adds to the look of the piece.

Nice work! Do you get to keep it after the play?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

awesome! ...and I thought _my_ tree stump was cool.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> awesome! ...and I thought _my_ tree stump was cool.


Dude whatchoo talkin bout? All your stuff is cool!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Most folks wouldn't have thought about adding the realistic rings on the top of the stump, but that really adds to the look of the piece.
> 
> Nice work! Do you get to keep it after the play?


Thanks, I think they want to keep it, however I'm sure I could borrow it! Not sure how it would hold up outside though.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Creep Cringle said:


> Great job, looks good! It will probably steal the show!


Thanks CC.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I will take this idea and run with in my next haunt. I'll need to build a lot of trees!
> 
> Nice work my man!


Thank you sir! I'm already looking forward to more of your work! You are a damn prop building machine.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice ... I did the same thing with my tree peeper prop.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

IMU said:


> Very nice ... I did the same thing with my tree peeper prop.


Also I love you pilings!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The stump came out great. I'm sure your theater friends were thrilled with how it turned out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

a very nice how-to, simple and to the point. Thank you. Your tree stump turned out great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh now THAT I love! I have a real stump that I stole from the neighbors yard last week after they cut a huge tree down, and IT doesn't even look that cool! Very impressive!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....................


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

A stepladder. How smart is that. Very cool.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great idea! It looks very realistic. With the back open like that you could also use it as a light cover or a place to hide the fog machine.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, hiding the fog machine!!! Good one Uruk-Hai!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

very cool....you got me thinking....better start stocking up on great stuff


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a really good job. Its the little details that really make the difference.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How did u get the Great Stuff so smooth before the mache was added ?? Dremel?? Nice job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

dang, that looks awesome!! may have to steal that!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> How did u get the Great Stuff so smooth before the mache was added ?? Dremel?? Nice job.


Hey Debbie,

I just used a large razor knife, you know the cheapo's where you can clip the blade at certain points. Then I used a rasp. It was actually fairly rough thats why I added the mache plus that and the glue seals up the open pores.

Thanks!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Great idea! It looks very realistic. With the back open like that you could also use it as a light cover or a place to hide the fog machine.


I didnt even think of that. Now I need to build one for me!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I just dropped it off to the theatre today, it fits in well and I'm pretty sure it will be durable enough....at least I'm hoping it will.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job... think the paper mache added some great texture.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, this I like! Especially for hiding items in the yard such as speakers, foggers, lights, TOTs, dead bodies....etc.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very impressive Dubbax3! I love the texture and color. Nice job! 

Everyone could use one of these to hide things in their haunt.
Psst... Get it on the market first. You'll probably see it it at Spirit Halloween in the fall after they see it here.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I do love the idea of using it to hide things in ... sort of like the fake rocks for lights.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is awesome. I was wondering how I would mold the bottom of the tree I'm working on. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

dionicia said:


> This is awesome. I was wondering how I would mold the bottom of the tree I'm working on. Thanks for posting this.


Glad to help. I would love to see the finished product.


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

That would also make a great chopping block with an ax or cleaver stuck in it and the appropriate stains.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stinky Pete said:


> That would also make a great chopping block with an ax or cleaver stuck in it and the appropriate stains.


Yeah I definitely would love to see a huge axe sticking out of it. Maybe cut a slot in the top so you can pull it out.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The bark texture you have achieved is terrific. I have been wanting to do something like this on a prop I am currently working on and decided to go the safe route instead (smooth, lol). This look, and working with spray foam is something I will be trying out in the future. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Now that is just awesome! Very well done and the paint job is awesome!!! I so wanna give this a try! Thanks for the awesome creative inspiration!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have help prop several community theater shows.
I will keep this idea handy for reference.
great job.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

